# New Klein Tools



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

•••• Klein!

I am still bitter about my klein linemans and their soft metal screwdrivers.

~Matt


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Klein combos? Don't make me laugh. Just buy Knipex combos, they're good.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Do you think you'll use the crimping part of it very often? I don't think I would have much use for it. Good luck with them though I hope Klien listened and designed them to last this time.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

In the pic it looks like a needle nose, almost.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Grimlock said:


> Do you think you'll use the crimping part of it very often? I don't think I would have much use for it. Good luck with them though I hope Klien listened and designed them to last this time.


 
I f you rough in with buchannons, then yes, if you don't then no


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I f you rough in with buchannons, then yes, if you don't then no



Oh no... not Buchanan splice caps... please, no! 

Just my opinion of splice caps.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> Oh no... not Buchanan splice caps... please, no!
> 
> Just my opinion of splice caps.


I don't use splice caps, but I do use the crimp sleeves on all my grounds.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Klein combos? Don't make me laugh. Just buy Knipex combos, they're good.


Hmm, interesting indeed... Klein combos... Klein is going Euro???

What is the length of those 'Kleins'?

If I were to buy a 'combination pliers' (I actually _like_ them for the curved section in the jaws) I would definitely go Knipex, Wiha, or another German manufacturer for them. 

You have to be careful when buying combos (like linemans, even) because they come in so many different lengths and designs, where some have the 'high leverage' design similar to Kleins where the pivot point is closer to the cutters, than others.

I had a set of Wiha combos, and they were very nice, although they were not a high leverage design and they were only, uh, 200mm, if I recall correctly. Just didn't have the heft, and so I never used them to hammer. (Hmm, not using pliers to hammer... radical concept...) :whistling2:

200mm (approx. 8in.) 7.87"
225mm (approx 8 7/8in.) 8.86"
250mm (approx 10in.) 9.84"

Knipex 09-series 'American' lineman side cutting pliers are 240mm (approx. 9.5in.) 9.45"


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> 200mm (approx. 8.5in.)
> 225mm (approx 9 to 9.25in.)
> 250mm (approx 10in.)


whoa.....an American using metric? Quick.....call CNN!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> whoa.....an American using metric? Quick.....call CNN!!:laughing::laughing:


No one can call themselves a true American if they're doing metric conversions. 

I think Joe McCarthy was on to something in the 50's...:thumbsup:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> No one can call themselves a true American if they're doing metric conversions.
> ...


C'mon *MDShunk*, have a little more class...

:thumbdown:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> C'mon *MDShunk*, have a little more class...
> 
> :thumbdown:


Just because the metric system is part of a greater communist plot, and I've rightly pointed that out, does not make me low-class. Misguided; well, I can deal with that. :jester:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I don't use splice caps, but I do use the crimp sleeves on all my grounds.


I've seen that before. What's your reasoning? A better, more secure and permanent connection on the grounds?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> I've seen that before. What's your reasoning? A better, more secure and permanent connection on the grounds?


No. Takes up less space in the box and they're a heck of a lot cheaper than a wire nut.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Just because the metric system is part of a greater communist plot, and I've rightly pointed that out, does not make me low-class. Misguided; well, I can deal with that. :jester:


Don't misunderstand me. I don't give a  about your opinion of the metric system. If anyone can count money -multiples of 10, so difficult- they can work in metric. If someone buys pliers made in Europe, he (or she BCSparkyGirl 'wink') better have a clue on roughly converting the length, or he/she might end up with a 6.5in. lineman pliers! 

When you imply that I am un-American -that's just ignorant (ok maybe _not low-class_), you just threw down. Them's fightin' words!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> Don't misunderstand me. I don't give a  about your opinion of the metric system. If anyone can count money -multiples of 10, so difficult- they can work in metric.
> 
> When you imply that I am un-American, you just threw down. Them's fightin' words!


Hey, if you want to be a proud American and still use the metric system, I think you're a communist in disguise. Sort of like a double-agent. :thumbsup:

I'm not really implying that you're un-American. I'm saying that outright. I base this purely on your perceived love of the communist measuring system.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

They just need to fix those molded grips, or scrap them altogether and keep with the dipped grips.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

^^^gawd you re funny. I have been using metric my whole life, but when it comes to visualizing lengths I need to measure, or people's heights......I can only do it in feet.......I just cant see it......LOL, or weights........LOL, we always joked here in BC, that the best people able to do metric to imperial conversions were potheads........as you go back and forth all the time (how many grams in an oz?):laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Hey, if you want to be a proud American and still use the metric system, I think you're a communist in disguise. Sort of like a double-agent. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm not really implying that you're un-American. I'm saying that outright. I base this purely on your perceived love of the communist measuring system.


As a moderator, you must be actually a fascist.

'Perceived love' of the metric system..? You don't read very well, do you?


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> ^^^gawd you re funny. I have been using metric my whole life, but when it comes to visualizing lengths I need to measure, or people's heights......I can only do it in feet.......I just cant see it......LOL, or weights........LOL, we always joked here in BC, that the best people able to do metric to imperial conversions were potheads........as you go back and forth all the time (how many grams in an oz?):laughing::laughing::laughing:


Now I'm a pothead? :whistling2: :laughing:

It's prescription, honest...


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> Now I'm a pothead? :whistling2: :laughing:
> 
> It's prescription, honest...


I didn't say that...........









But you got pretty darn defensive about it.......:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> I didn't say that...........
> 
> But you got pretty darn defensive about it.......:whistling2::laughing:


I'm 39 now. Those days are long gone for me, girl, lol.
But I can joke or tease about it now, can't I?


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Just because the metric system is part of a greater communist plot, and I've rightly pointed that out, does not make me low-class. Misguided; well, I can deal with that. :jester:


If I did not think of many of you all as misguided, it would be just too irritating to visit here. :laughing:


----------



## Niven8 (Sep 19, 2009)

The lenox snips are great! I won't waste my money on klein disposable tools anymore.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

BP, you need to calm the f*ck down.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

*Klein Voltage Tester*

Since this thread is talking about new Klein Tools, I really like the look of their new voltage tester. I don't have a good picture to post of it, but I saw it in the on-line catalog. Also can't find a price on it yet. If priced right, I'll give it a try.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Since this thread is talking about new Klein Tools, I really like the look of their new voltage tester. I don't have a good picture to post of it, but I saw it in the on-line catalog. Also can't find a price on it yet. If priced right, I'll give it a try.


Do you mean this one?


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

If you do mean that one don't bother, it's a piece of junk. I'm on my 2nd replacement.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

No.

It is a replacement for the solenoid tester they stopped selling a couple years ago. The catalog says it is low impedance like a solenoid tester, works without batteries like a solenoid, but it is safer because it is solid state.

It is in the new catalog on the Klein website. It looks like a great new tester. It is in a pdf of the whole catalog, so I can't post a picture of it.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> If you do mean that one don't bother, it's a piece of junk. I'm on my 2nd replacement.


I've had one of the non-contacts for about 6 months, and have had no issues. I have not been gentle with it either.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

The ones I have had so far the button to turn them on/off stops working. Fresh batteries don't solve it and neither does cleaning and blowing them out. They just go kaput.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> The ones I have had so far the button to turn them on/off stops working. Fresh batteries don't solve it and neither does cleaning and blowing them out. They just go kaput.


That did happen to me after I dropped it for about the tenth time. But, I fixed it myself. There are small contacts in the cap that connect the battery to the board inside. I guess all the drops moved those contacts from touching the board. I just bent those down a little, and it worked fine.


I'm okay with that. When I dropped the Fluke or Greenlee, they were not fixable. This one has taken a beating better. 

Did you get free replacements?  If not, check those contacts.


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

Here are the new Klein DMM's and voltage testers: http://www.kleintools.com/ToolCatalog/PDFs/25_Electrical_Testers.pdf

The voltage tester looks like the old Fluke T3, nothing special. Hell, many of the new Klein DMM's look like rebranded Fluke meters.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I would still take an ideal 600A clamp meter over a klein. I still do lie there hand tools


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Stub said:


> Here are the new Klein DMM's and voltage testers: http://www.kleintools.com/ToolCatalog/PDFs/25_Electrical_Testers.pdf
> 
> Hell, many of the new Klein DMM's look like rebranded Fluke meters.


Hmmm....

A Fluke meter rebranded Klein? For the right price, that would be very interesting......


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> If you do mean that one don't bother, it's a piece of junk. I'm on my 2nd replacement.


 

I agree,,,pure junk. But i didn't buy two:no:what were you thinking. I stomped my first one to pieces:thumbsup:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I agree,,,pure junk. But i didn't buy two:no:what were you thinking. I stomped my first one to pieces:thumbsup:


I did the unthinkable and bought a second one and returned the first a week later with that receipt.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Stub said:


> Here are the new Klein DMM's and voltage testers: http://www.kleintools.com/ToolCatalog/PDFs/25_Electrical_Testers.pdf
> 
> The voltage tester looks like the old Fluke T3, nothing special. Hell, many of the new Klein DMM's look like rebranded Fluke meters.


All of those meters look like Re-branded Extech meters.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

electro916 said:


> All of those meters look like Re-branded Extech meters.


Let's just save a bunch of time, and finish out the list. We have already covered Fluke and Extech, so:

All of those meters look like Re-branded Craftsman meters.
All of those meters look like Re-branded Ideal meters.
All of those meters look like Re-branded Sperry meters.
All of those meters look like Re-branded Greenlee meters.
All of those meters look like Re-branded Amprobe meters.

Any others? Come on, most of these meters are made by the same companies. So, many of them look the same. They may not be anyone's "re-brand", but they happen to be made at the same factory, so they have similar looks. 

For me, it all comes down to the features I want, for the right price, by a decent company. I do like the features on these units, and can't find these features on other units out there. How many Extech or Fluke clamps have built-in magnets and worklights? I just am waiting to see some pricing. They will probably be showing up in stores soon.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Voltage Hazard said:


> I just am waiting to see some pricing. They will probably be showing up in stores soon.


Finally found a price. Only $25. This looks like it's going to be my new wiggy.

http://www.mytoolstore.com/klein/et100.html


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Klein till I die.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Finally found a price. Only $25. This looks like it's going to be my new wiggy.
> 
> http://www.mytoolstore.com/klein/et100.html


Our supply house has one on display, looks niffty. I'll keep my wiggy its much smaller


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Since this thread is active again, I will say I got the new tools and am really impressed with the tinsnips, The combos, not so much.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Voltech said:


> Our supply house has one on display, looks niffty. I'll keep my wiggy its much smaller


Really? Is it big on display? I just checked the dimensions, and it is no bigger than any wiggy I have owned.


----------



## Johnny Two Tone (Mar 25, 2010)

I just recently won a bunch of Klein tools. So, regardless of their current quality free is free!


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

Anyone else notice that all of the new testers and meters are only rated up to catIII?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Chevyman30571 said:


> Anyone else notice that all of the new testers and meters are only rated up to catIII?


what testers are you talking about ? here is the latest fluke meter, its rated cat IV at 600v. I have other flukes that are the same rating.
http://us.fluke.com/fluke/usen/Insulation-Testers/Fluke-1555-1550C.htm?PID=69212


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I am talking about the new klein meters. I have fluke and Ideal meters and they are rated up to cat Iv. The kleins are only up to catIII well the clamp meters anyway. The multimeters are up to catIV on some of them and also the voltage testers.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Chevyman30571 said:


> I am talking about the new klein meters. I have fluke and Ideal meters and they are rated up to cat Iv. The kleins are only up to catIII well the clamp meters anyway. The multimeters are up to catIV on some of them and also the voltage testers.


So, you are saying that most Fluke clamps are CAT IV? I don't think so.....

Most Fluke clamps are CAT III. Even the 337, that sells for over 300 bucks, is CAT III. For meters, the Fluke 117 is CAT III, and is almost twice the price of these. How many CAT IV meters can you find for only 70 bucks?


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

No i am not saying that all fluke meters are cat Iv. But i am saying that i think that the klein open jaw meter should be cat Iv considering that the t5 1000 is cat Iv. Just saying that they should have made some stuff closer to other brands. But that is why others choose other brands.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

probably has something to do with the price too. an open jaw ampprobe is only so accurate anyway, and they are so small, I don't see much point in why they would need to be cat 4 anyway.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

wildleg said:


> probably has something to do with the price too. an open jaw ampprobe is only so accurate anyway, and they are so small, I don't see much point in why they would need to be cat 4 anyway.


This makes no sense to me. As CAT rating increases (I, II, III, IV), so does the potential hazard of the circuit being tested.
I fail to see what difference the alleged accuracy of any meter would make on its CAT rating, unless i am misunderstanding some things.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Chevyman30571 said:


> No i am not saying that all fluke meters are cat Iv. But i am saying that i think that the klein open jaw meter should be cat Iv considering that the t5 1000 is cat Iv. Just saying that they should have *made some stuff closer to other brands. But that is why others choose other brands.*


This is true, and makes a difference to me.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> This makes no sense to me. As CAT rating increases (I, II, III, IV), so does the potential hazard of the circuit being tested.
> I fail to see what difference the alleged accuracy of any meter would make on its CAT rating, unless i am misunderstanding some things.


as I read it, anything past the main only needs to be Cat III, correct me if I am wrong. most of the stuff I work on is at least 350kcmil and above, so the little rinky dink slot on my T5 doesn't fit anyway (I don't think)

http://zone.ni.com/devzone/cda/tut/p/id/5019


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

wildleg said:


> as I read it, anything past the main only needs to be Cat III, correct me if I am wrong. most of the stuff I work on is at least 350kcmil and above, so the little rinky dink slot on my T5 doesn't fit anyway (I don't think)
> 
> http://zone.ni.com/devzone/cda/tut/p/id/5019


Ah, now I see your point. Thanks.

You can certainly use a CAT-III/CAT-IV rated meter on a CAT-III source or circuit, correct?

I guess my point (or question) is that why wouldn't I want a meter that has protection for CAT-IV applications, even though most of my work may be on CAT-II and CAT-III?

Is there a great difference in the protection circuits in the meters from CAT-III to CAT-IV? And/or a large price difference for us end-users?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> Ah, now I see your point. Thanks.
> 
> You can certainly use a CAT-III/CAT-IV rated meter on a CAT-III source or circuit, correct?
> 
> ...


I'm sure you are safer always using a cat 4 meter (there are actually accidents where primaries hit secondaries or the power company made a very serious error and fault currents which shouldn't exist did exist, but that is rare) but for a lot of ordinary work the cat ratings are sufficient for the type of work intended, and a higher level of protection is completely unneccessary (IMO).


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

wildleg said:


> I'm sure you are safer always using a cat 4 meter (there are actually accidents where primaries hit secondaries or the power company made a very serious error and fault currents which shouldn't exist did exist, but that is rare) but for a lot of ordinary work the cat ratings are sufficient for the type of work intended, and a higher level of protection is completely unneccessary (IMO).


... and the selection of CAT-IV rated meters is probably much smaller than the meters which are CAT-III rated...

I see.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

wildleg said:


> probably has something to do with the price too. an open jaw ampprobe is only so accurate anyway, and they are so small, I don't see much point in why they would need to be cat 4 anyway.


Is the CAT rating on a clamp for both the voltage terminals and the clamp jaws? I think it might be just for measuring the voltage, and not for the current measurement with the jaw/clamp.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Chevyman30571 said:


> No i am not saying that all fluke meters are cat Iv. But i am saying that i think that the klein open jaw meter should be cat Iv considering that the t5 1000 is cat Iv. Just saying that they should have made some stuff closer to other brands. But that is why others choose other brands.


I think the CL3100 is the Klein answer to the T5 1000. It does 1000V, 200A, is CAT IV, and is automatic (no dial to select voltage or current). So, this has the same safety rating as the Fluke, but has higher current, a bar graph, a lighted display, and a worklight. Seems to stack up fairly well.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't really like automatic meters like that. But whatever. People will buy what they like and what they can afford. Auto ranging meters are fine but i like to select what i am measuring I dont like a meter to select for me. Also a meter should be made by a meter company not a hand tool company.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Chevyman30571 said:


> Also a meter should be made by a meter company not a hand tool company.


If Apple just stuck to making computers, we never would have gotten iPods and iPhones. Phones should just be made by telecom companies, not computer companies.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Voltage Hazard said:


> If Apple just stuck to making computers, we never would have gotten iPods and iPhones. Phones should just be made by telecom companies, not computer companies.


that might have been a good thing


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Finally found a price. Only $25. This looks like it's going to be my new wiggy.
> 
> http://www.mytoolstore.com/klein/et100.html


Finally picked one of these up last week at a CED in Gilroy. I gotta say, I Love the thing. I'll never buy another solenoid tester again.

1. Works just like a solenoid, with vibration, but it also has sound that the solenoid does not. 
2. Is low impedance, as low as a solenoid, so no phantom voltage readings. 
3. Works without batteries
4. Is CAT IV safety rated
5. Has lead storage, and spaces leads for use in tamper outlets
6. Lights up in the dark, no on/off switch
7. Same low price as a solenoid

You can go wrong with this thing!!


----------

